

Spanking the gray matter out of our kids - mikeleeorg
http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/23/health/effects-spanking-brain/index.html

======
tzaman
There are always two sides to a coin. This article only describes what
spanking causes (conveniently listing just bad things). However, there's no
mention (or research, for that matter) of how _not_ spanking affects kids,
especially if they are prone to doing bad things - parents can only prevent so
much, but then kindergarden and elementary school does it's _magic_

~~~
dalke
"No mention", except for the part '"There's no study that I've ever done
that's found a positive consequence of spanking," Gershoff said.'

